# I need help with a name...



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

So I just picked up this little guy Saturday morning and I am having a tough time coming up with a name for him. He is a male dalmatian and he joins Maggie, Bruiser and Jake at home. Any suggestions??


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh. He is soo cute. Cutie patootie probably won't work! 
I like Flynn or Riley.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh, he is so handsome!


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

My buddy came up with the best name:

Ozzy Pawsborn, the Prince of Barkness...I'll just call him Ozzy for short.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

For some reason the name Frank popped into my head when I looked at him lol I do not know why....he is adorable


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Ooooh, he is just adorable! Way too cute for words!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

What an adorable little guy. Welcome to the family Ozzy!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

OMGoodness, OMGoodness!! Adorable doesnt even cut it!! I just wanna snuggle and cuddle him  Welcome Ozzy

We have an Ozzy as well, his name is Kaco's Howl at the Moon


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah he sure is cute and cuddly. I could just squeeze him. At night, he loves to lay by my head and snuggle, it just eats me up LOL

I don't want to jinx myself but he hasn't had an accident in the house for almost a week. My other dogs I think are a big help in housebreaking him.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

He looks like a Hambone to me for some reason.


----------

